# is that a pure breed golden



## inuyasha

please this is so importent to me 

is that a pure breed golden


----------



## Bell

No,it's not.It's a very,very cute puppy,with a curled tail like that more like a samoyed's....
Nevertheless it's precious,and as long as it's happy and healthy-who cares if it's not pure golden?It's adorable,and i think it will turn out to be one beautiful dog.But not golden.


----------



## inuyasha

thank you
but is it a pure preed samoyed or its mixed with a golden
thank you


----------



## Bell

inuyasha said:


> thank you
> but is it a pure preed samoyed or its mixed with a golden
> thank you


That i'm not sure of....There's a samoyed's owner(s) in the forum,maybe they can be more sure if it's pure samoyed...Cute anyway.


----------



## inuyasha

thank you and i love this puppy anyway


----------



## Bell

inuyasha said:


> thank you and i love this puppy anyway


What's not to love??!!


----------



## inuyasha

:::::::::::::


----------



## LibertyME

cute as a button....


----------



## firedancer722

Soooo cute with that curly little tail!! I don't know if it's mixed with Golden or not, but it's adorable regardless!


----------



## C's Mom

I will pm Karen. Regardless, how cute is this puppy!!!!!! A doll and he/she is going to grow up to be a beauty for sure.


----------



## amy22

What a CUTE puppy!!! Just adorable!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Puppy*

I think that this is a Samoyed Puppy or an American Eskimo pup. I think it looks like a purebred Samoyed, but you never know. I've attached pics of a Samoyed and an American Eskimo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samoyed_(dog)
American Eskimo - Google Search

This puppy is Unbelievably adorable!!!!

Are you adopting her/him?

My email is: [email protected]

I have a Samoyed pup that is almost 13 months old. His name is Tonka. The pics of Tonka with Santa are probably at 4 mos. old.
Here are a few pics of him from the age of 8 mos. to now.

If this is a Samoyed, Males get up to 60-65 lbs. about 21-23 inches tall and females are somewhat smaller. THEY DO SHED, JUST IN case you are wondering.
Samoyeds are very sweet, affectionate and intelligent dogs.


----------



## inuyasha

her name is lily 
hope you like her


----------



## Karen519

*Lily*

Lily is gorgeous!

Are you going to adopt her?

How old is she?

I think she is a Samoyed.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Have you seen the movie The Proposal? I'm pretty sure Kevin, the puppy, was a Samoyed. So effing cute...


----------



## inuyasha

she is 10 weeks old now 
i adopt her when she was just 6 weeks


----------



## inuyasha

how much do you by the samoyed puppy in America?
because i bought this puppy here in kuwait 100kd its about 350usd


----------



## Jax's Mom

Looks like a pomeranian to me.


----------



## Maxs Mom

She is ADORABLE!!!!

I like Sammy's. I have a couple friends who run them in agility. Like Goldens they always seem to be smiling. I couldn't handle the white but so very cute. 

I would only have a problem if I was told it was a pure bred golden. If you adopted and no nothing about her pedigree, who cares. She needs a loving home and found YOU!


----------



## Laurie

Jax's Mom said:


> Looks like a pomeranian to me.


That's exactly what I thought when I first saw her.

She looks very small for a samoyed puppy.....

She is adorable however.


----------



## Karen519

*Inuyasha*

Inuyasha

She is either a Samoyed or an American Eskimo or Spitz, which is smaller.

You asked how much Samoyeds are sold for in the United States-I would say anywhere from $800-$1,700 U.S. Dollars.

If you got her at 6 weeks, I know that is too early to be taken away from her Mom. Is she socialized?

Did you buy her from a Breeder? 
What breed did they say she was?


----------



## jackie_hubert

She's adorable. Sounds like you were lied to by someone and are a little upset about it, I'm so sorry, but you do have a cute pup and she sounds like she's in a great home.

A year or so ago the shelter took in some Samoyeds from a puppy mill and they looked identical to this. Because of their situation they were very small and not as full haired as usual.

Could also be pom/samoyed or american eskimo/samoyed. Who knows, maybe there's some Golden in there as well.

How heavy is she?


----------



## Megora

She's either a purebred eskie... 

Or she could be a golden (european) and eskimo cross?

The fluffy coat makes me think eskie though. She's adorable!


----------



## lgnutah

I was thinking the nose was a little narrow to be a Samoyed and her size (to me) makes me think she won't be a really big dog. The idea of a cross between a Spitz and a Pomeranian seems reasonable.
She's very cute.


----------



## Brit

What a gorgeous puppy. It looks like a samoyed or a toy eskimo. I've had both and they have wonderful temperments very much like a golden. Enjoy your baby!


----------



## inuyasha

Karen519 said:


> Inuyasha
> 
> She is either a Samoyed or an American Eskimo or Spitz, which is smaller.
> 
> You asked how much Samoyeds are sold for in the United States-I would say anywhere from $800-$1,700 U.S. Dollars.
> 
> If you got her at 6 weeks, I know that is too early to be taken away from her Mom. Is she socialized?
> 
> Did you buy her from a Breeder?
> What breed did they say she was?


look i really have no experience in dogs sense this is my first dog.

she is socialized with people and she likes to play and jump around with childrens but when it comes to the dogs i do not know sense this is the only dog we have an there is no encounter with other dogs (here in kuwait we do not have too much dogs maybe its the only dog in our block or in the whole area.

i did not buy her from a breeder i bought this dog from someone who told me that thats the only dog she has.

she told me that this is a golden retriever :doh: how dum i was :

sorry about my bad english


----------



## jackie_hubert

It's a good thing you came to the forum. Everyone here would love to help you. I know that culturally things are very different where you are and that dogs may not be seen the same way they are in the countries that most of us come from. Please note that sometimes the discussion can sound judgmental but that is not usually the intent. We all love animals and give our opinions because we care and want what's best for the dogs, including your little one. 

Have you had a chance to visit a vet? They should be able to advise you on some basic dog knowledge. Basically: 

In order for a dog to develop properly it is VERY important that she 
1. Stay with her mother until at least 7 weeks old
2. Socialize with many different dogs and humans, particulary before week 14, which is the primary socialization period in dogs
3. Experience most of the situations that she will experience when an adult during that same period. Different smell, texture, noises, sights, etc. 

Since your little one was removed a little too early from her litter be sure to put her around other dogs who can teach her the social skills she would have learned from her mom and her siblings: not biting to hard, how to play properly with dogs, dog body language, etc. Most dogs removed at 6 weeks should be fine given a lot of exposure to other canines early in life. 

I know you said there are not a lot of dogs around but you have to find some that she can play with. Maybe a friend or family member? They need to be gentle dogs with good dog skills, that are healthy and gentle. Dogs that are not exposed to other dogs early in life risk developing all sorts of behavioural problems like dog aggression and fear issues.

I have no idea what level of disease exists for dogs in your area. Chat with your vet about whether it is safe to take your dog for a walk outside and around other dogs.

I'm sure there'll be others along shortly with some more helpful tips.


----------



## inuyasha

jackie_hubert said:


> It's a good thing you came to the forum. Everyone here would love to help you. I know that culturally things are very different where you are and that dogs may not be seen the same way they are in the countries that most of us come from. Please note that sometimes the discussion can sound judgmental but that is not usually the intent. We all love animals and give our opinions because we care and want what's best for the dogs, including your little one.
> 
> Have you had a chance to visit a vet? They should be able to advise you on some basic dog knowledge. Basically:
> 
> In order for a dog to develop properly it is VERY important that she
> 1. Stay with her mother until at least 7 weeks old
> 2. Socialize with many different dogs and humans, particulary before week 14, which is the primary socialization period in dogs
> 3. Experience most of the situations that she will experience when an adult during that same period. Different smell, texture, noises, sights, etc.
> 
> Since your little one was removed a little too early from her litter be sure to put her around other dogs who can teach her the social skills she would have learned from her mom and her siblings: not biting to hard, how to play properly with dogs, dog body language, etc. Most dogs removed at 6 weeks should be fine given a lot of exposure to other canines early in life.
> 
> I know you said there are not a lot of dogs around but you have to find some that she can play with. Maybe a friend or family member? They need to be gentle dogs with good dog skills, that are healthy and gentle. Dogs that are not exposed to other dogs early in life risk developing all sorts of behavioural problems like dog aggression and fear issues.
> 
> I have no idea what level of disease exists for dogs in your area. Chat with your vet about whether it is safe to take your dog for a walk outside and around other dogs.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be others along shortly with some more helpful tips.


believe me you don't wanna know about the vets here i went there 2 days ago and he told me that this dog is (something terrier) he knows nothing about dogs

she is Socialized with humans and she likes to play alot specially with childrens but about the dogs its really hard to find other dogs here but i will try to

its ok to take the dog to a walk in the neighborhood sense i walk with lily every morning about 30min.

thank you for your care i really appreciated


----------



## inuyasha

if you want i can post a better video for the dog so that you can tell if she is an american eskimo or a samoyed or whatever she is


----------



## Karen519

*Inuyasha*

Inuyasha

If you want to post a video you can, but whatever breed Lily is, she SURE IS A DOLL!!

Jackie_Hubert who posted above has some excellent advice and pointers.


----------



## mylissyk

inuyasha said:


> look i really have no experience in dogs sense this is my first dog.
> 
> she is socialized with people and she likes to play and jump around with childrens but when it comes to the dogs i do not know sense this is the only dog we have an there is no encounter with other dogs (here in kuwait we do not have too much dogs maybe its the only dog in our block or in the whole area.
> 
> i did not buy her from a breeder i bought this dog from someone who told me that thats the only dog she has.
> 
> she told me that this is a golden retriever :doh: how dum i was :
> 
> sorry about my bad english


You're english is great! Please don't take offense at the replies on the board, we are all so passionate about our dogs! 

Your puppy is adorable and I'm glad you were able to give her a good home.


----------



## inuyasha

thank you all for your care i really appreciate this


----------



## jackie_hubert

inuyasha said:


> believe me you don't wanna know about the vets here i went there 2 days ago and he told me that this dog is (something terrier) he knows nothing about dogs
> 
> she is Socialized with humans and she likes to play alot specially with childrens but about the dogs its really hard to find other dogs here but i will try to
> 
> its ok to take the dog to a walk in the neighborhood sense i walk with lily every morning about 30min.
> 
> thank you for your care i really appreciated


I'm sorry to hear that your vet doesn't seem to be very good. I know of PAWS Kuwait, an organization designed to help animals in Kuwait and give infomation and education to pet owners, including referrals to vets. (PAWS-KUWAIT.ORG). Maybe give them a call. They should be able to answer many of your questions. And you'd probably really enjoy learning more about dogs from them.

You're doing a great job socializing her with people.

As for the walk, I don't know the risk of disease in your area and what she is immune too. Contact the organization above and see what they say. Here in Canada it would be ok. For now you can at least carry her around when you guys go on your walk. That will be a great start.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Not a Golden...

But very, very cute 



inuyasha said:


> please this is so importent to me
> 
> is that a pure breed golden
> 
> YouTube - my 9 weeks old puppy lily


----------



## Pointgold

inuyasha said:


> please this is so importent to me
> 
> is that a pure breed golden
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2yNk8hatXQ


 
No, it is not a Golden Retreiver. There is a chance that there is _some _Golden in there, but definitely not a purebred. Cute little puppy, though.


----------



## Goldeneye1

Edit: wrong place, sorry!


----------

